# Preventic review



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Just wanted to post here with our Preventic tick collar experiences so far. Ellie has been on it for about a month now and it has been fantastic. While we aren't inundated with ticks, we've found brown dog, lone star, and black legged ticks on her in the past. I was trying to use natural products like an essential oil collar and home-made spray of things like lemongrass and rose geranium diluted oils. While I feel the natural way can work, it was just too much to do being in the woods almost every day with Ellie. For the essential oils to work I'd have to spritz her body while keeping it away from her head, only using some on my hands to wipe around her head/ears. She hated the smell. Perhaps if we just went to the woods a few times per week it would be ok as it was very good at prevention.

I searched for another solution and zeroed in on Preventic as fleas aren't really a concern for me, and if we get fleas i'll just treat them. As for mosquitos, she is on heartguard so besides the inconvenience of an itchy bite here and there it is not a concern. After careful observation of Ellie after putting the collar on, I was happy to find no side effects to date. Ticks have all but disappeared only finding one after a same day bath. It does take about 24hours for the active ingredient to re-populate the body after a bath it seems. Side bonus is that it is effective for mites and lice as well.

I really like the collar as we can remove it for baths or swimming and place back on when she's dry, as opposed to a topical where I'd always be thinking of the active ingredients washed away and have to wait for weeks to re-apply. Also absent is the greasy period after application, particularly with the short hair of the V. I also liked how the product has been out for some time longer than newer things like Seresto which is getting some negative press about concerns over safety. Seresto was my first choice until investigating this further as it seemed to be effective against everything. The jury is still out on that one as I have a feeling the market has been flooded with toxic counterfeit Seresto collars.

That being said I ordered Preventic from 800petmeds who is a reputable dealer. I would never try using Amazon/ebay or other general shopping outlets as counterfeit impostor products are rampant containing who-knows-what chemicals. Paying a little extra for that assurance is well worth it to me.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have used them in the past, and they did seem to work well. I found no ticks on the dogs while using them. Ive used the seresto the last year, only because the dogs like to jump in the ponds.
Both collars did a good job of keeping ticks off the dogs.


----------

